# Worldmark questions ?



## scottmindib (Jun 21, 2010)

I ahve been told that buying a small points package for Worldmark would be sufficient because you can rent any other points that you need.  I was wondering how you go about renting those points- owners or from Worldmark ? Also,  I know that Wydham and Worldmark are tied together, but how easy is it say, if I owned Worldmark points to book a week at a Wyndham resort if I wanted to.  Thanks

Scott


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 21, 2010)

Checkout wmowners.com for more details.

In short you can rent 10,000 points for $600 easily.  HK cost around 50-60 a piece.

Worldmark and Wyndham only share some inventory with each other and mostly 2 bedrooms about about 20-30 Wyndham locations.

KT


----------



## rhonda (Jun 21, 2010)

scottmindib said:


> I was wondering how you go about renting those points- owners or from Worldmark ?


The reference of 'renting points' generally refers to renting from other owners.  You'll find ads for "one time use credits" offered on eBay, Craigslist, the official Worldmark Forum (http://forums.trendwest.com/), wmowners.com and other sources.

The process involves a one-time transfer of the credits from one party's WM account to another party's WM account.  The party providing the credits will initiate the paperwork and will require the receiving party's name and WM account info.  The credits generally appear in the receiving account w/in 2 business days of faxing the paperwork.

Other forms of 'renting points' may include obtaining cash reservations directly through Worldmark:  Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, FAX, Monday Madness and similar programs.


scottmindib said:


> I know that Wydham and Worldmark are tied together, but how easy is it say, if I owned Worldmark points to book a week at a Wyndham resort if I wanted to.


There are a select number of Wyndham resorts available to Worldmark owners.  Look on the Worldmark Resort Gallery for 'Wyndham Vacation Resort (WVR) Affiliated Resort" locations.   Most of these locations share only two 2BR units to Worldmark -- but I've noticed that today's Monday Madness announcement added access to an additional WVR destination and increased the available units at another.


----------

